# how to improve ocll for beginners: 5 techniques movecount analysis



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2021)

As you might know, I like to study and develop new ways to teach beginners to solve the cube easily.

I decided to analyse the movecount of 5 ways to solve the OCLL. they are:

*1) sexy move*
put the last layer corners on bottom with x2 move and solve the corners with 6x sexy moves. optionaly you can make a z rotation and solve with 6x inverse sexy move

*2) sexy move and inverse*
put the last layer corners on bottom with x2 move and solve the corners with sexy move and it's inverse. can be solved with less moves than 1 sexy move. again you can rotate with a z move

*3) 1 sune*
use sune 2 to 3 times to solve the orientation

*4) sune / antisune*
use 1 sune and 1 antisune max to solve the orientation

*5) direct solving*
use ocll

-----------------------

*ALGS (number of moves)*



Spoiler: one sexy move




​sune (26)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​​anti-sune (50)​x2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​D' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​D' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​​pi (51)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​​h (51)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​​bowtie (25)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U'​D2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​​chameleon (25)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​​headlights (25)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U'​D' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'​






Spoiler: sexy move and its inverse




​​sune (26)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​​anti-sune (26)​x2'​U R U' R' U R U' R' D'​U R U' R' U R U' R' D'​U R U' R' U R U' R'​​pi (35)​x2​U R U' R' U R U' R'​D U R U' R' U R U' R'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​​h (35)​x2​U R U' R' U R U' R'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​D U R U' R' U R U' R'​D R U R' U' R U R' U'​​bowtie (17)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U'​D2 U R U' R' U R U' R'​​chameleon (17)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U'​D U R U' R' U R U' R'​​headlights (17)​x2​R U R' U' R U R' U'​D' U R U' R' U R U' R'​






Spoiler: sune




sune (7)​R U R' U R U2 R'​​h (14)​R U R' U R U2 R'​R U R' U R U2 R'​​pi (15)​R U R' U R U2 R'​U​R U R' U R U2 R'​​anti-sune (15)​R U R' U R U2 R'​U2​R U R' U R U2 R'​​chameleon (23)​R U R' U R U2 R'​U​R U R' U R U2 R'​U2​R U R' U R U2 R'​​headlights (23)​R U R' U R U2 R'​U'​R U R' U R U2 R'​U2​R U R' U R U2 R'​​bow-tie (22)​R U R' U R U2 R'​R U R' U R U2 R'​U2​R U R' U R U2 R'​






Spoiler: sune/antisune




sune (7)​R U R' U R U2 R'​​h (14)​R U R' U R U2 R'​R U R' U R U2 R'​​pi (15)​R U R' U R U2 R'​U'​R U R' U R U2 R'​​anti-sune (7)​R U2 R' U' R U' R'​​chameleon (15)​R U R' U R U2 R'​U'​R U2 R' U' R U' R'​​headlights (15)​R U R' U R U2 R'​U​R U2 R' U' R U' R'​​bow-tie (15)​R U R' U R U2 R'​U2​R U2 R' U' R U' R'​




(@xyzzy gave a nice tip on how to improve the sune/antisune part with cancellations)



Spoiler: ocll




sune (7)​R U R' U R U2 R'​​h (11)​R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R​​pi (9)​R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R​​anti-sune (7)​R' U' R U' R' U2 R​​chameleon (8)​l U R' D R U' R' D' x​​headlights (9)​R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'​​bow-tie (8)​l U' R' D R U R' D' x​




*analysis* 

​sune​antisune​bowtie​headlights​pi​h​chameleon​1 sexy move​26​50​25​25​51​51​25​sexy and inverse​26​26​17​17​35​35​17​1 sune​7​15​22​23​15​14​23​sune/as​7​7​15​15​15​14​15​xyzzy sune/as771513131113ocll​7​7​8​9​9​11​8​

Movecount differences between techniques: 


suneantisunebowtieheadlightspihchameleon1 sexy move-------sexy and inverse0-24-8-8-16-16-81 sune-19-1156-20-216sune/as0-8-7-800-8xyzzy sune/as000-2-2-3-2ocll00-7-4-40-51sexy / ocll-19-43-17-16-42-40-17



*comments

1 sexy move:*
need for one rotation (x2 or z) and a sexy trigger
sune, bowtie, headlights and chameleon are ok with this method, but antisune, pi and h take 50ish moves to solve, what's terrible, so you might want to learn the inverse right away to drop your times greatly

*sexy and its inverse vs 1 sune:*
with one sune, sune (obviously), antisune, pi and h drop very well, but bowtie, headlights and chamelleon may be better solved with sexy and its inverse. also take in mind that with sune there is no need for rotation

*sune / antisune:*
antisune, bowtie, headlights and chameleon drop moves.
(cancellations ftw)

*ocll:*
bowtie, headlights, pi, h and chameleon drop moves

--------------------------

maybe this can help you decide what to learn (or teach) next


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 29, 2021)

Back then, I just did sune randomly until I got a "good fish" or a "bad fish" (Sune or antisune)
Pretty much how I teach beginners, do sune randomly until you get lucky


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Back then, I just did sune randomly until I got a "good fish" or a "bad fish" (Sune or antisune)
> Pretty much how I teach beginners, do sune randomly until you get lucky


yeah I used to spam sune randomly when I first learned to solve. but knowing what you're doing is less frustrating
imagine you had good cases in the first two layers and then you get a case you have no ideia how to solve then you spam sune for 4 minutes. not good


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 29, 2021)

better method 4:
U: (front Sune) (back Sune) = (R U R' U R U2 R') (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) (13 moves)
T: (front Antisune) (back Antisune) = (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (R' U2 R U R' U R) (13 moves)
L: triple Sune/Antisune (15 moves)
H: double Sune/Antisune (11 moves)
pi: (front Sune) (back Antisune) = (R U R' U R U2 R') (R' U2 R U R' U R) (13 moves)

You can _always_ get cancellations and you'll never need to AUF in between.

(I used to do the above U/T/L algs for OCLL until at some point I realised I could use the two halves of the E perm algs to solve T and L.)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 30, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> better method 4:
> U: (front Sune) (back Sune) = (R U R' U R U2 R') (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) (13 moves)
> T: (front Antisune) (back Antisune) = (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (R' U2 R U R' U R) (13 moves)
> L: triple Sune/Antisune (15 moves)
> ...


nice, I added to the main post.

that technique is perfect for COLL


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 30, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Back then, I just did sune randomly until I got a "good fish" or a "bad fish" (Sune or antisune)
> Pretty much how I teach beginners, do sune randomly until you get lucky


I learned it that way too except I didn't call it fish.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 30, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> nice, I added to the main post.
> 
> I use sune into antisune for U permuted coll


Heads up: L/bowtie is still 15 moves with triple Sune, not 13 moves.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 5, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Heads up: L/bowtie is still 15 moves with triple Sune, not 13 moves.


I corrected. thanks for verifying
EDIT: new table with movecount differences between techniques


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 5, 2021)

the best OCLL technique is of course OCLL but if you're lazy then sune/antisune is the way to go


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> the best OCLL technique is of course OCLL but if you're lazy then sune/antisune is the way to go


you said something beautiful


----------

